
SoftBank vs. Zume: Robot pizza fail - Ice_cream_suit
https://www.bloomberg.com/opinion/articles/2020-02-14/robot-pizza-trucks-hit-some-bumps
======
Ice_cream_suit
"I love the path-dependency here. “Why do the robots cook the pizzas in
trucks?” “Well, in an earlier version of the business plan the trucks were
moving; it was a terrible idea, but by the time we figured that out we already
had the trucks.” "

